
Several ways to SQL pagination, including performance charts - fatalmind
http://use-the-index-luke.com/sql/partial-results
======
mrstinton
It's true that this is the fastest way to handle pagination, but it can really
fast become too ugly to code, since you have to do that manually, instead of
just specifying offset and limit and let the DB engine to it.

On the other hands, approach Google takes seems more sensible to me, if you
have more that some maximum number of results, just refuse to paginate
further. Instruct the user to narrow down his query criteria instead. What
could be the use for "go to page 1235 / 5433" if not for some kind of crawling
database content?

------
PaulHoule
Ouch... I wish people wouldn't vote up articles like this, which spread the
content out over many pages just to push up the page views and ad revenue.

Supporting sites like this starves quality sites.

~~~
polyfractal
What? I've read through this site before (it's a great resource) and the whole
thing is arranged out like a book. And like a good book, it has good flow from
topic to topic that requires multiple pages of content.

I really don't think it is an advertising ploy, just a logic way to display
long, structured content.

